# Here's your chance to be a part of the black|Up Cosmetics  Panel!



## Monica (May 11, 2014)

Hi Everyone!

  I have an exciting opportunity to share with you guys! The folks over at black|Up Cosmetics (www.blackupcosmetics.com) are partnering with Specktra to offer our community members the chance to participate in a panel of reviewers that will be sent samples of black|Up products and share what you think about them! 

We are looking for a total of 3 beauty of color participants with skin tones between the MAC foundation shades 35-50. If you are interested in participating please respond to this thread with a current photo (black|Up requires a photo so they can pick your sample pack) and tell us a little about yourself! Once you receive the samples you are encouraged to have fun! Please share pictures, video, or a written post to provide feedback. 

Entries will be taken until Wednesday 5/14/14 and we ask that your review/thoughts be posted within 2 weeks from receiving product samples. At this time we are asking only US based specktrites enter due to shipping restrictions. Specktra subscribers (aka premium members) are given first consideration. We will notify you via PM when we have chosen the panelists. 

Please note - If you are selected as a panelist you are entering into an agreement to post your feedback (pictures, video, or a written post) of the products you receive for use _*exclusively *_on the Specktra.net forum and social media outlets.


----------



## emilinaloveMAC (May 11, 2014)

Hi there! My name is Amalia (emilina is my nickname) and I have been a makeup junkie for years!. I am 22 years old and have turned my makeup hobby into my passion and career by now being a freelance artist. I am the girl who picks up the entire new collections from MAC and other brands I just can't help it. I love bright blushes and things that illuminate my face. I always love to try different brands because there are so many companies out there that make great products so I am usually known as the guinea pig between my friends because I am the one who always tries different products and report back to them. I am NC35 as of now. Would love to be considered since I always am up for trying to new makeup lines. Makeup is my passion and I doubt it will ever burn out


----------



## Monica (May 11, 2014)

emilinaloveMAC said:


> Hi there! My name is Amalia (emilina is my nickname) and I have been a makeup junkie for years!. I am 22 years old and have turned my makeup hobby into my passion and career by now being a freelance artist. I am the girl who picks up the entire new collections from MAC and other brands I just can't help it. I love bright blushes and things that illuminate my face. I always love to try different brands because there are so many companies out there that make great products so I am usually known as the guinea pig between my friends because I am the one who always tries different products and report back to them. I am NC35 as of now. Would love to be considered since I always am up for trying to new makeup lines. Makeup is my passion and I doubt it will ever burn out


  Thanks for entering Emilina! Looking fab in that photo!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 12, 2014)

Hi my name is Jacquelyn and I am a total MAC addict. I love makeup in general as well as anything beauty related. MAC has won my heart back in 2008 and been purchasing from amazing collections since then and it has been a hobby and a passion. I am thinking of doing it as a career to be a makeup artist one day and to improve on my skills. Lipsticks, eyeshadows, blushes and highlighters are my weakness of all, especially bright shades of the lipsticks, eyeshadows and blushes. My skintone is currently NW47 close to NW50 and would love to have the opportunity to try out the Black Up Cosmetics brand since I love exploring different brands!


----------



## Beautybuyer (May 12, 2014)

Hey everyone!! My name is Chelsey.  A little about myself, well I'm 23, mother of two, full time student and makeup enthusiast. I'm half African American and half German. I fell in love with makeup a few years ago when I was around eighteen, and I've been hooked every since. Like most people on this forum I buy all the new collections and I am always trying new things and new looks! While I don't have a career in makeup, I feel I share the same love for it as someone who does. For me it's more than just makeup, it's an outlet from regular life. Its my favorite form of art, and self expression. I love that It's brought me to this community of wonderful men and woman who share the same obsession love. I love everything from the sultry smokey look to bright and fun. I'm an avid blush and lipstick buyer, I don't believe there's such a thing as too much! I'm around nc43 in mac powder. I would love to have this opportunity to try out and add Black Up Cosmetics to my collection.


----------



## neshie (May 12, 2014)

Hi! My name is Lanesha. I am a 30 year old stay at home mother and military wife. I have always loved the idea of the transformative properties of cosmetics. Even as a little girl, I recognized how a little blush and a pretty lipstick could change a person's whole look and attitude. I inherited my love for bold lipsticks from my grandmother. She never left the house without red lips. I am so excited about this collaboration between Specktra and Black Up. Even if I don't get the chance to participate, I am still so happy that Black Up is building its brand here in the US and getting online reviews out there. I've actually been interested in trying Black Up cosmetics for quite some time, but I had been hesitant because I couldn't find very many reviews online. I would absolutely love to play a part in changing that. I don't currently wear MAC foundation because I'm in between shades (somewhere between NC45 and NC50). That is another reason why im so excited to see a makeup line that is geared toward women of color. I think that a lot of makeup lines try to be inclusive to women of color, but unfortunately they tend to fall short. I'm very excited about the Black Up brand and the potential opportunity to test some of your products.


----------



## mosha010 (May 13, 2014)

Very pretty ladies!!!!


----------



## macaddicts101 (May 13, 2014)

Hi! My name is Denise. I am a Supply Tech Lead/ Reserve military on my 11th year. I am also a makeup artist who has been doing makeup for 7 years and that's the reason I left active duty service. I am overjoyed about this collaboration between Specktra and Black Up, especially since I would have the honor of hand picked items to match me. When you have a deeper skintone it is very hard to shop for makeup when most brands do not really cater to your skintone. Where I am stationed most places might have a line, but only carry the light to medium shades and the very darkest shade. Being a Black Up Cosmetics Pro member, this will allow me to test color, undertones, and texture variations in person. Sharing my finding with my following and clients as a Black Up cosmetics ambassador will not only create a sales opportunity for the company, but draw in new followers for me as well. Mixing business and beauty together which is always a lovely combination. I normally have to mix my mac foundations as most are too orange (red on me) or too yellow which gives me a grey cast. For years I was told, "NW45 is for you!" But after it oxidized it was always darker than my normal skin tone. Since then I have been matched as NC45/50 with there standard foundation formulas. This is just an amazing opportunity and good luck to everyone who submitted


----------



## Monica (May 13, 2014)

Chelsea! Thanks for your entry! You're skin tone is beautiful! Best of luck!


----------



## macaddicts101 (May 13, 2014)

*Double posting* please delete


----------



## cocofiere (May 13, 2014)

Hi! I'm Countess and after a bit of a hiatus, I've returned to my passion of working as a freelance makeup artist.  I am also a lifelong makeup enthusiast who has an overwhelming desire to try everything, particularly to see if products work for women of color, as that is the bulk of my clientele.  I am a source of info on what's new, good and on trend for friends, family and anyone I strike up a conversation with regarding makeup and natural hair.  I believe that when you find something good, you should share so that everyone can enjoy it. All women (and men) deserve to look and feel amazing and black|Up Cosmetics is a brand that is inclusive, based on what I've seen so far.  I'm a NC 45/50 in MAC lingo and would love to have the opportunity to try the foundation and concealer options that would complement my normal/combination skin type.  I'm also interested in the blush, primer, and complexion enhancers since beautiful skin is the basis of any look, natural to dramatic.  Thank you for considering the "Specktrettes" to help spread the word about your brand. I believe whoever you choose from our roster of phenomenal makeup lovers will represent black|Up Cosmetics very well!


----------



## Monica (May 13, 2014)

cocofiere said:


> Hi! I'm Countess and after a bit of a hiatus, I've returned to my passion of working as a freelance makeup artist.  I am also a lifelong makeup enthusiast who has an overwhelming desire to try everything, particularly to see if products work for women of color, as that is the bulk of my clientele.  I am a source of info on what's new, good and on trend for friends, family and anyone I strike up a conversation with regarding makeup and natural hair.  I believe that when you find something good, you should share so that everyone can enjoy it. All women (and men) deserve to look and feel amazing and black|Up Cosmetics is a brand that is inclusive, based on what I've seen so far.  I'm a NC 45/50 in MAC lingo and would love to have the opportunity to try the foundation and concealer options that would complement my normal/combination skin type.  I'm also interested in the blush, primer, and complexion enhancers since beautiful skin is the basis of any look, natural to dramatic.  Thank you for considering the "Specktrettes" to help spread the word about your brand. I believe whoever you choose from our roster of phenomenal makeup lovers will represent black|Up Cosmetics very well!


 *Thank you for your response Countess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love your hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## L281173 (May 13, 2014)

Hello.  My name is Lakitha.  I am a native New Yorker with a huge liking for makeup.  I am a great lover of vibrant makeup colors.  I love a fierce eyeshadow look and lipcolor combination.  I love trying new product and color lines.  I have had a strong interest in makeup from a young age.  I also value a strong skin care regimen.  I am an NW 45.


----------



## im10ika (May 13, 2014)

Howdy, I'm Tenika from Texas and I am the shade Nc50 in MAC. I have been into make since high school. I have always preferred to use products with longevity that looks good after a hard day of work. I have a link on YouTube. You can google my name im10ika. I have been wanting to try black up products but I find that the shade I'm in was not in stock. I would live to try the product and see how it withstands the hot humidity of Houston.


----------



## vannycul (May 14, 2014)

Wish they would do this in the Uk as well


----------



## Suhsealeh (May 14, 2014)

Hello my beautiful Specktrettes (Specktrites? Oh dear..)   My name is Cecille! I am a 19 year old med student studying Neurobiology! I love animals and have a job as a Pet Stylist at Petco, so I pretty much bathe and cut animal hair. I was 13 when I picked up my first tube of mascara and I have never looked back since then. What I love about makeup the most is that it allows you to express yourself - your face is a canvas that allows you to be whoever you want to be. I am quite curious to see what Black|up has to offer, and I couldn't be anymore excited for a line that wants to luxuriate colored skin beauties. I am an NC44 in Studio Fix. Thanks Black|up for this awesome opportunity!


----------



## mosha010 (May 14, 2014)

Last day to sign up ladies!


----------



## alexisweaver (May 14, 2014)

Just seeing this thread!

  Hello, all! I'm Alexis.
  I'm from South Jersey, near Philly and only an hour train-ride from NYC. I'm known as the 'make-up girl' amongst everyone I know and meet. I'm definitely a MAC girl at heart, but LOVE splurging and finding new brands (which I do often). Every time I find a new brand I make sure to try and review its product. So many people are always so curious about a brand but afraid to take that leap across the puddle themselves. I am a Communications student; so one of the biggest things I've learned is how to relay a message to a mass audience successfully and professionally. Being in this field has prepared me on how to accurately give information that will be beneficial for others. That is what I hope to with black|Up Cosmetics, if I'm selected. Beauty is a wonderful thing, and it's also fun when you're interactive. Besides makeup, my side hobby is photography. Through my years and help from various photographers I've established a great following and also the skills required to make something "look good".  I am also 21 and think my age would successfully attribute and pull in a younger audience/buyers. A lot of girls, my age or younger are ALWAYS looking for new product to try. I can be that guide for them. I am NC45 with MAC. 

  Thank you very much for this opportunity; this is quite great! Good luck and well wishes to all participants.






(Just giving a lot of photos for different perspectives)


----------



## pinkpaint (May 14, 2014)

This is so cool!

  I'm Symphony. I'm from DC, and I attend college in Philly. I'm a senior studying African American Studies and Art History. I'm a painter. I just started wearing makeup once I turned 18. Love it! Favorite brand is Nars but I have more MAC than anything. I have a blog and do a lot of FOTD's and reviews there. I try to do a lot of different looks, from the natural, to the dramatic. I've worn black lipstick to class more than a once lol. I've been here on Specktra for a couple of years and love the community. Cosmetics brands are getting better about being more inclusive to a variety of skintones, but there's definitely still a long way to go. I think it's great that black|Up has so many products specifically for WOC. I'd love the chance to try a new brand and help some others discover it, as well  I'm an NC42 in MAC but my closest match is Illamasqua Skinbase Foundation in 12.


----------



## MissElle12 (May 14, 2014)

Hi everybody! My name is LesleyAnn, I'm 29 from New York City. I'm a girly-girl who works in a male dominated industry (law enforcement) where I must wear a uniform, so I love to express my femininity on and off the job by experimenting with different make up looks! My favorites include red lips and a bold cat eye, or nude lipstick and a soft neutral eye to allow my inner beauty to shine. When I first heard of BlackUp Cosmetics a few years ago, I fell in love with all the beautiful bright, bold colors which look FANTASTIC on women of color! I also love that this line was specifically created with us deeper toned ladies in mind. I have been following this brand for years, and have been eagerly awaiting its return to the US! I'm NW45 in MAC, with normal skin. I'm so excited for this opportunity! Thank you BlackUp!!


----------



## chinablaq (May 14, 2014)

Hello everyone!

  I'm Helena, from Brooklyn NY. I'm an NC50 in Mac with oily/combo skin. I began wearing makeup almost 5 years ago in preparation for my wedding day. Found an insane passion for it and began freelancing that same year. Just a few months ago I went ahead and attended Lia Schorr Institute, a makeup school here in NYC and as of February, became a certified Makeup Artist. I attended The Makeup Show last week, and stopped by the Black Up booth. Was anxious to grab some products but unfortunately no product was on hand and we were instructed to place an order there or online. One of the Black Up makeup artists then gave me samples of a few things based on the Two Way Cake that I was matched to (TW03). She gave me HC 07, 08, and 09 in the Full coverage foundation, as well as CC03 and CC04 in the CC Cream and NFL 08 in the Matifying Fluid foundation. Iv'e been looking into this brand for sometime now after seeing a review on YouTube so this would be a great for me. Would be my pleasure to review on my website/blog and/or YouTube channel. Thanks for this extending the opportunity to us 

  Good luck ladies!


  On to the pics...
  Taken with my Iphone camera (sorry, not the best quality)


                                 without flash  


                                    with flash


----------



## cocofiere (May 14, 2014)

MonikaRose said:


> *Thanks for entering, Denise! Your skin looks absolutely flawless in those pictures!! *
> 
> 
> *Thank you for your response Countess
> ...


  Thank you so much for the compliment! Good luck everyone!


----------



## CarmenK (May 14, 2014)

Wow this is awesome! Hey ladies I go by Carmen and I am an aspiring makeup artist! Makeup has been my passion for the past 5 years and I am excited to grow and learn more and more about this craft. I actually went through a stage where it was a pain in the butt to find a good foundation to match my skintone. Many oxidize and turn really red/orange on me because of my oily combo skin as of right now I am matched to Mac studio fix fluid in NC45. I remember at one point learning about Blackup cosmetics and have always been interested in their products but their aren't too many reviews or swatches out there. So I would love this opportunity to actually try it out for myself and give detailed reviews! Either way I am excited to learn more about this brand and read all of the upcoming reviews from you ladies and hopefully find my Holy Grail foundation!


----------



## Tashaboo (May 14, 2014)

Oo this it lovely!! My name it Natasha... I am a mac NC45 and am a die hard makeup fan. I will say I am newer to the whole makeup scene with doing makeup for just at a year. I work for an airline and I have to keep in business professional but I am one for wearing any and all colors. This is actually the first time of learning about this company. I went to the LAX IMATS and I don't recall seeing you guys there (I may be wrong.. It was so crowded in there) but I went to the website to see a little bit more about the company and products that you have to offer. It is always nice to see a company that caters to the woman of color and I am very interested in sampling and reviewing your products on Specktra!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (May 14, 2014)

Oh this is awesome! 

  I go by Pretty Packages, and that surmises how I feel about all things beauty. If it is a pretty package or a beautiful product, I MUST try it.   I have always loved makeup but, in my 20’s I was a lipstick, lipgloss and mascara girl.  In the last 5 years, I’ve started playing with eyeshadow and blush and I’ve fallen in love, or become addicted.  Like most, Mac as well as Bobbi Brown, was my entry into makeup.  However, I enjoy the process of selecting different items from different brands. I am excited to see another makeup brand targeted to women of color, and cannot wait to try your products and read  the reviews, as I am impressed to see that you have a CC cream for Women of Color, AND I cannot wait to get my hands on those beautiful lip lacquers and lipsticks.  I am currently working full time, but will change everything to go back to school. I enjoy going out dancing with my friends, so not only is the right shade, and undertone a must, I am always on the hunt for something that is going to last, and work with my oily skin. Especially in the Summer.   I am the beauty guru/tester among my friends, and I always share what I find.  Because of this, am I able to convey the color, texture, and finish of a product.  I would love to be selected to review and play in your products, and I thank you for coming to specktra to give one of us that opportunity.  

  Currently I am NC44/45 with MAC and Bobbi Brown 6/6.5


----------



## mosha010 (May 15, 2014)

The chosen trifecta will be pmd soon! Specktra admins have made their selections.


----------



## Haakenson (May 15, 2014)

All of you girls look fabulous. I wish I have the talent to do make up. I think Specktra and Black Up are spectacular products. Do you guys know if they sometimes offer coupons or discounts like **admin edit** removed spam link.


----------



## Ajigglin (May 16, 2014)

Ugh!!!!! I wish so badly I would have found thus thread earlier. I love blackUp's CC cream. Maybe next round? Let me just say that all of you who entered the contest are gorgeous. Good luck!


----------



## damagedmassacre (May 19, 2014)

I'm Crystal I'm new to this site and makeup in general. I'm 25 and love trying new things


----------



## Suhsealeh (May 19, 2014)

damagedmassacre said:


> I'm Crystal I'm new to this site and makeup in general. I'm 25 and love trying new things


  The deadline for this post was 5 days ago chica.  :/    reeeeeeeeeeeead


----------



## Janice (May 19, 2014)

Thank you to everyone who submit themselves for consideration and a huge thank you to black|Up for partnering with Specktra and supporting our idea to create this panel of reviewers. We're really excited to be able to offer our forum residents a broader range of companies to look a closer look at as well as represent several points of view from avid beauty enthusiasts. As the purpose of this thread is complete, I am locking it to prevent further submissions.


----------



## Janice (May 19, 2014)

Here's the first coupon code from *black|Up Cosmetics *: Specktra14 ​ ​ You can find their online store here:*http://www.blackupcosmetics.com/ *​ The promo code will be entered in the promotional code section and then you must click the arrow to validate.​ This code is valid until May 31st and will give you *20% off *your entire order!!!​ ​ Sign up for their newletter through the website to stay up to date on their latest products and other special offers!.​ ​ 

​


----------

